# Alcohol Licence



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello Quick Question about getting hold of
an alcohol licence.

If my wife is employed and I am not working
can she still get an alcohol licence? 

If not will I still be able to get an alcohol licence 
if she sponsors me as a resident even though I 
am not working and how does this work?

Stimpy


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

She will be able to get a licence


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, as Jim says. She just needs all the paperwork, salary certificate etc and a NOC from you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just be aware that no ALL companies will sign for their staff to have a license, many local companies won't.

But if her company does, then she needs to get the HR department to stamp the form, you need to provide an NOC as her husband that you allow her to have one, plus YOU can also be added to her license, to use it.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Just be aware that no ALL companies will sign for their staff to have a license, many local companies won't.
> 
> But if her company does, then she needs to get the HR department to stamp the form, you need to provide an NOC as her husband that you allow her to have one, plus YOU can also be added to her license, to use it.


He can't be added to hers any more. He applies for his on a separate form (and fee) now. I think this is the case for the ladies as well.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

m1key said:


> He can't be added to hers any more. He applies for his on a separate form (and fee) now. I think this is the case for the ladies as well.


When did they change that? I picked up the form a couple of weeks a go and they said I could add hubby to mine as he can't apply for one.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

i renewed mine 2 weeks ago and my wife was already to my card. Just filled the form in as normal didnt mention it then about seperate card. I know they are changing the card, removing the reference to Dubai police i believe instead of having black marker pen over the previous logo and reference.


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

m1key said:


> He can't be added to hers any more. He applies for his on a separate form (and fee) now. I think this is the case for the ladies as well.


Hi all thank you kindly for all your replies it is really appreciated. Apologies if I'm repeating myself or going over old ground.

My question is that as I won't be working to begin with if at all and my wife has a job at a school as a teacher.

Will she still be able to get an alcohol licence as I've read that married women are 
not allowed to have alcohol licences only the husband can apply for one
but if the husband does not have a job and therefore no documentation from an employer with regards to his earnings or labor card and his wife is his sponsor and only his wife is working how can you get an alcohol licence? Is it still possible?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> When did they change that? I picked up the form a couple of weeks a go and they said I could add hubby to mine as he can't apply for one.


Earlier this year. Maybe it is one of those depends who you get things?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Stimpy1973 said:


> Hi all thank you kindly for all your replies it is really appreciated. Apologies if I'm repeating myself or going over old ground.
> 
> My question is that as I won't be working to begin with if at all and my wife has a job at a school as a teacher.
> 
> ...


Yes, your wife can still get one if she is your sponsor. There is a minimum salary, but I'm sure that wont affect you. Just pop into an A&E, they are very helpful.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

m1key said:


> Just pop into an A&E, they are very helpful.


For the benefit of the OP if you did not already know A&E stands for African & Eastern not Accident & Emergency although the two could be related :faint:

It is a chain where you can purchase your alcohol and you can apply online also so check out this website which you may find of use:

Apply for License Info


----------

